# Village for sale



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A whole French village of 19 properties for sale for the price of a UK semi.

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/entire-french-village-for-sale-–-for-just-£278-000.html

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

It got a mention on the radio yesterday and I hoped someone would post a link.

It struck me as a possible "self-help" project for all those folk who love France. Perhaps a "cheap" way of getting a French address and hence bank account, storage to save ferry costs and an opportunity to create the largest aire in the world.

Sadly, not for me at the moment.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

it's not that far from us and I'd love to have it as would my DH...its amazing for the money, shame we already have two houses here otherwise i'd be SERIOUSLY tempted


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When this was printed in the paper, that is a load of rubbish. a couple of days ago, the comment section was quite informative. Apparently anything of any value has been stripped, and a tribe of squatters? have moved in. SO.... not for the faint hearted. 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

well 30 people have now put in proposal from the middle east, austria, belgium and france. It has a lot of land, the buildings will cost a substantial amount to rebuild/renovate/flatten, probably another 300,000...BUT there is a good airport, good transport links and I'm sure a good opportunity for someone with the money and know how. It's a shame the local communes can't afford to buy it but perhaps if the bank keeps it, the price will go lower. For 600,000E you could own a great village...for the price of a what 4/5 bedroom house in the UK.
I'd love to see it as a campsite/aire, fishing, craft village for kids and adults alike, perhaps a cider farm (limousin apples are fantastic) my dh would love to put a motorbike race track...ahh well if we win the lottery tomorrow, i'll be putting in a bid :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

a pity 30 of us cannot form a consortium to purchase this.not enough time now to arrange anything.great pity would have loved to throw my hat into the ring.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A couple of hours ago I would have said ...count me in.. But after being banned from my own thread .... no thank you... :wink: 

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And it must be a sign of the times but here is another whole town for sale........

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...id10|htmlws-main-bb|dl3|sec1_lnk3&pLid=143344

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes would love to have that, except for the 8,000 ft elevation. :lol: would fly a union jack alongside the stars and stripes.make it into a Rv park.

cabby

added, perhaps we aught to send our roving reporter Asprn to sus out the place. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> A couple of hours ago I would have said ...count me in.. But after being banned from my own thread .... no thank you... :wink:
> 
> tony


Normal service has been restored then Tony. I can't imagine you ever being banned. I am sure it was a glitch, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't join in on that one Ray, doctor's limited me to 6000 feet.  

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Can't join in on that one Ray, doctor's limited me to 6000 feet.
> 
> tony


You might be right Tony.
8000 ft. I'm puffing and 9000 ft. I'm knackered.

Many US National Parks are very high elevation.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When I'm following the Tour de France I have to look carefully at the col heights, :wink: 

tony


----------

